# Document Checklist - Spouse Visa UK



## powerranger93 (May 24, 2017)

Hi all, really appreciate all of the help we've been given so far.

We are nearing completion of our submission of application for the UK Spouse visa , just want to check all of documents we've got ready look sufficient, basically me and my husband met while I was studying in the UK, and we rented a property together while I was on a student visa, I then had to go back and he took a few months off work and we got married in Malaysia.

Applicant

Application Form (VAF4A) - Completed online and printed out
Cover Letter
Passport
Previous passports 
Birth Certificate
Passport Photo x 2, Name written on back
TB Certificate
Intended Flight Itinerary 


English Language Requirement

Copy of MBA Certificate and results from Cardiff University.


Sponsor

Sponsor Cover Letter
Sponsor Passport (Colour Copy)
Driving License (Colour Copy)

Accommodation

Letter from Sponsors parents confirming I can live there.
Council Tax bills
Mortgage Statements
Utility Bills
Printed out PDF Copy of Land Registry - Title register
*We are waiting on an inspection report, but not sure if this is even required?*

Financial Requirement - Category B

Appendix 2 
12 months of original bank statements mailed from bank
12 months of Payslips and P60 - Signed by employer
Letter from Employer confirming employment and annual salary
Employment Contract Stamped and signed


Relationship

Marriage Certificate Original
15 photos spanning our relationship printed on A4 paper including pictures from the Marriage.
Original Council tax bill in both of our names when we lived together in the UK previously.


----------



## powerranger93 (May 24, 2017)

Anyone able to help with this?

Thank you


----------



## Brom143 (Oct 21, 2016)

It all seems fine to me.

With the inspection report they normall suggest it here especially if you are sharing accommodation. It's to prove that there will be no overcrowding in the house. I know a few people who got their visas without it but whether you take your chance is up to you. 

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## powerranger93 (May 24, 2017)

Brom143 said:


> It all seems fine to me.
> 
> With the inspection report they normall suggest it here especially if you are sharing accommodation. It's to prove that there will be no overcrowding in the house. I know a few people who got their visas without it but whether you take your chance is up to you.
> 
> ...


Okay thanks, seems like bit of a risk if we don't do it, thank you for the help


----------



## powerranger93 (May 24, 2017)

Can someone help with me with this if possible?

With the housing inspection report, is it okay if this is an emailed copy?

Thanks


----------



## powerranger93 (May 24, 2017)

me and my husband are both in Malaysia at the moment so it would certainly make things easier if we could get an email detailing the property inspection report.

Thanks in advance again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Possibly though original document is preferred.


----------



## powerranger93 (May 24, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Possibly though original document is preferred.


Sounds like it's better not to take risk then? I'll wait it out.


----------

